# Male vs Female Electric Blue Jack Dempsey



## Abbeyxx1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new here so I’m not really sure how it works. I was looking up the characteristics of male vs female in Electric Blue Jack Dempsey’s but I’m still not sure. Would anyone be able to help me out? The 2nd picture is the one on the right in the first picture & the 3rd picture is the left one in the first picture. Please help thank you 🙏🏼


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Female on the left male on the right.


----------



## ydesun (6 mo ago)

an it's still somewhat right on time to attempt to sex them. It in all actuality does somewhat appear as though you may be correct however in light of body and head shape. However, it could simply be the camera point.




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

